# Store Street Espresso - 40 Store Street, London



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone visited Store Street Espresso yet?

Store Street Espresso opened last week in Store Street, London (40 Store Street, London)

Store Street is just south of Goodge Street station and runs between Tottenham Court Road and Gower Street

I'm hoping to make it in for a visit next week


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, dear. That puts it within blocks of both Kaffeine and Tapped & Packed. I suspect I will be a very overcaffeinated person next time I find myself in that area.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

and Lantana too (in Charlotte Place. Had 2 really enjoyable Flat Whites there on separate occasions last week)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I made it into Store Street Espresso today

First impression was oh my goodness - so much space!

In London, the trend has been towards smaller cafes and this was nice and refreshing

With a 2-group La Marzocco on the bench and Square Mile Autumn Espresso beans in the grinder we placed our order for Flat Whites and food and took a seat at one of the tables.

There is so much light, with a side window, a front window and a skylight, bathing the walls (adorned with pictures) in light

The tables are wooden, with steel and concrete bases

Although there is still work to be completed the cafe has great potential for a chic, industrial, minimalist look.

The staff were friendly and the drinks well made.









iPhone image - click to enlarge

I'll be back for sure.

There's also an electric car parking/charging space nearby too (and its within a short walk of a 'Boris Bike' rack too


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

A very nice place, with very friendly people. I agree with Glenn about the space -- there's lots of it, and it's quiet. A perfect place to sit and sip with a book, or just get out of the rain and hubbub and enjoy a little quiet time with the light streaming in the windows and skylight.

I had an espresso, which was not entirely to my taste as a straight shot but which would have been quite good in a milk drink. I would have gone ahead and ordered a milk drink except I was already over my caffeine budget for the day as my lack of sleep last night attests. That will have to wait for my next visit, I suppose.

Nice selection of things to eat also.


----------

